# DFWAPC April meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will be held on Saturday, April 16-th, at 1PM.

If you're interested in attending and need the details send an email to:

[email protected]

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

As a side note:

Wu! That rotala was AWESOME! It looks great in my 55!


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

this is really thinking ahead, but will there be meetings through the summer?
thanks
kris


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Kris,

The club meets every 3-rd Saturday of every month at 1 PM.

May's meeting will be in Arlington.

--Nikolay


----------

